# Cutting home theater speaker wires?



## muzbox123 (Aug 14, 2015)

We moved into a house that has home theater system wiring in the walls. It looks like they were put in there when the house was being built, since they cannot be pulled out. We re not planning on connecting our own system through them and don t like them hanging from the walls where the speakers would've been. Since we re repainting the walls and fixing all the holes the painters suggested we just cut them and leave them inside. Is it possible that the wires are connected to some kind of a power source internally? Is it safe to just cut them? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Liability Disclaimer: Anything I say can and will be used me in a court of law.... yadda, yadda, yadda

Seriously, if you're sure they're just speaker cables (or even satellite TV), then they're safe to cut. If you have a multimeter, you can test to see if they're "live." To be safe, I would at least cap the ends off with electrical wire nuts like this one. Use one nut for each wire in the pair. Electrical tape tends to unravel and dry out over time.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Very unlikely someone would put a source inside a wall where it couldn't be adjusted if need be or removed if it failed. I second the multi meter advice to be sure.


----------

